# Dream Theater's New Drummer



## Domination (Apr 27, 2011)

As you all know(or didn't know), Mike Portnoy parted ways with DT a while back and they've been searching for their new drummer. Apparently, they found him but the choice is not announced yet. *But*...

But they have this video series on youtube now that shows their search for their new drummer called The Spirit Carries On(one of my favourite songs from them btw) on the roadrunner youtube page. Apparently they had "7 of the world's best drummers" to audition.

Each video is around 20 mins long. Plus or minus a few minutes.

Videos:


Spoiler: The Spirit Carries On




Trailer
[youtube]yljVzWLlNa0[/youtube]

1st Episode


2nd Episode
[youtube]-vaDfcKzLbY[/youtube]

3rd Episode



Up till now the 2 most promising candidates are Mike Mangini and Marco Minnemann.

Left with 2 more drummers. Their new video will probably be up on Friday, since the gap between episode 1 and 2 was 2 days.


The new drummer is...


Spoiler



MIKE MANGINI



You can follow DT on their facebook page or twitter for future updates.

Personally, I'm hyped for their new album.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 27, 2011)

Damn!  Now you got me all worked up.

Dream Theater is a great band.  They are progressive power metal gods!  I couldn't believe they could actually play some of their music in concert, until I saw a YT vid of them doing just that.....and it was nearly as perfect as the the studio version.  That blew my mind.  

My current favorite tune from them is The Glass Prison.  That tune kicks my ass all over the place. 14 minutes of pure awesome!

The Glass Prison:


Spoiler



[youtube]SSX86zPnUkY[/youtube]



Man!  That tune gives me goosebumps every time I hear it. Many of their tunes do that to me. It leaves me shaking as if I drank a 2-liter bottle of Red Bull in 5 minutes.  I feel so awake and alive after listening to them.   I started with Images & Words, then I won the Awake! album in a drawing and I was sold after that.  I have ALL their studio albums now.....thanks to the internet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Usually I have no qualms about pirating whatever interests me, but this is a band who's albums I will eventually collect up as official CD's.  They have earned every penny they ever made, that's for sure.

I've never encountered the feeling this band gives me ever before.  Most metal music gets you moving and worked up, but it always seemed like an anger-based buzz. Like after listening to it, you wanted to go out and destroy stuff and beat people up, you know what I mean?  
But with Dream Theater, the feeling is different, it's better in that I don't feel angry.  It's really hard to explain accurately, but I'm not exaggerating, their music really does this to me.  I feel pumped, like I could take on the world bare-handed, like I could almost fly or something.  Instead of being left with a angry feeling, I feel empowered and inspired by just simply listening to their music.  It's really an amazing feeling and I'm now addicted to the rush.

Does anyone else feel like that after listening to DT?  I can't be the only one.  The feeling is too different from anything I've ever felt before from just listening to music.

I used to always maintain that I didn't have a favorite band, that I simply liked or disliked various songs, regardless of who wrote them.  But DT has changed that.  They are definitely my favorite band, without question.  I used to be into stuff like Metallica, Megadeth, older Anthrax, Ozzy, etc., but after listening to DT, all those bands sound like hacks to me in comparison now.

I did hear something about the drummer leaving the band, but I don't know the details.  Hope they find someone as good as the one they had.  Whoever they choose has got one hell of an act to follow.

My top 5 favorite ultimate power metal DT tunes currently:
The Glass Prison
Home
As I Am
New Millennium
The Dark Eternal Night

For those who enjoy Dream Theater, here are some other bands you may like:
Ayreon
Blind Guardian
Evergrey
Iced Earth
Symphony X

So when is DT's newest album due out and what will it be called?  I'll be sure to snap it up as soon as it's available.


----------



## Domination (Apr 28, 2011)

Haha, I do agree DT is amazing, their technicality and intricate tunes really impress me and make my jaws drop. They are kinda like Rush, only heavier. I can't say they are my favourite band, but probably in my top 10.

My favourite tune from them has to be Metropolis Pt 1. Amazing vocal range and skill, and the instrumental solos are fucking eargasmic. I&W is their best album ever. 

[youtube]CaQpC4HuJ5M[/youtube]

As for the new album, I'm not really sure about its progress but they did publish a statement a while back it seems its going well. And the release date/name/album art will only be released when its finished.

They are gonna be having a tour around july, so hopefully its released before then. They are headlining at High Voltage with Judas Priest(sad to hear Downing retiring before they play their last show) too.

And for those still interested in the search for the drummer, episode 3 is gonna be released on April 29th at 11 AM EST. 

And for a list of the drummers:


Spoiler



* Aquiles Priester (age 39) (ANGRA, PAUL DI'ANNO)
* Peter Wildoer (age 36) (DARKANE)
* Marco Minnemann (age 40) (KREATOR, NECROPHAGIST, EPHEL DUATH, JOE SATRIANI)
* Virgil Donati (age 52) (PLANET X, SEVEN THE HARDWAY)
* Derek Roddy (age 38) (HATE ETERNAL, NILE, TODAY IS THE DAY)
* Mike Mangini (age 48) (STEVE VAI, EXTREME, ANNIHILATOR)
* Thomas Lang (age 43) (JOHN WETTON, ROBERT FRIPP, GLENN HUGHES)



Can't wait to hear their final choice. And can't wait for their new album too, hopefully the new addition adds some fresh ideas, since Mike Portnoy essentially controlled most of DT's matters.


----------



## Domination (Apr 29, 2011)

The long awaited conclusion to the whole saga...



Or if you're impatient, you could just skip to 13:56 and see how excited the new drummer is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The new drummer is...



Spoiler: BIG BIG SPOILERS




MIKE MANGINI



Not sure how many people are happy with the decision, but yeah hope this new addition brings some new life to Dream Theater. I hope they can do something as epic as their earlier albums. 

Oh and they are making a dvd of this.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 29, 2011)

Heh, I just listen to the tunes.  I don't really pay attention to band politics.  Hope the new drummer works out for them because a lot of what I liked about DT was the fairly unique drumming skills.  Not that it was the ONLY thing about them I liked or anything, but you know what I mean.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 30, 2011)

Dream Theatre are nothing like Rush, not even close, you are talking two completely different universes of music. I don't think anyone can replace Portnoy though, he is one of the best drummers out there but there isn't a soul alive who can truly replace him.


----------

